# Deere 3046r with normand blower and boss v



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a deere 3046r tractor with around 200hrs. Deluxe cab.
It has a 68" econor inverted blower and a 7'6" boss v-plow. The plow has only seen 2 snowfalls so far.
Only selling because we don't use it very much, we've put less than 10 hours on it this season. I can't break my guys off the skid steers.

Let me k is if you have any questions.

Taking offers. Would like to get $39k.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That tractor have enough horsepower to run all that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow...that's a great price. 

Good luck.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice set up!
I'd love to have that, but the (lack of) snow we've had the last 3 years, I can't justify it.
Bump for your post anyway.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

DeVries said:


> That tractor have enough horsepower to run all that?


It does Very well. The only thing that it has a hard time with is 4' of already plowed snow. I had a guy pulling snow out of a loading dock into a big giant pile thinking the tractor could just plow it away but it was a bit much… it really shines on residential driveways and small commercial parking lots.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Could you post a screenshot of a "small commercial lot" that it is doing or was doing? I've got some accounts that I feel like would fit that category.


----------



## kampfitt (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you post more pics of the plow setup and how it's hooked up, Thanks


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

kampfitt said:


> Could you post more pics of the plow setup and how it's hooked up, Thanks


Yes, I'll get some pics this afternoon. 
It actually goes on and off just like a truck. Boss makes a mount that bolts right onto the deere Frame, just like any truck.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Could you post a screenshot of a "small commercial lot" that it is doing or was doing? I've got some accounts that I feel like would fit that category.


I'll try to get something. 
Mostly I'm talking about accounts like a daycare center, banks and fast food restaurants. 15,000 sqft or so sizes. We have a drive through with almost no room for snow due to a row of shrubs so we just blow it up and over. 
This tractor mostly does residential, but stops in a few commercial accounts on route to blow out drive through lanes and other areas that we window for the blower to take care of if there isn't much room ford stacking.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Plow mount pics


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Still available. Will lower the price. Make an offer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@BossPlow2010


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

still available ?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

It's gone now.


----------

